# A bit of German Engineering (Leica M3)



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

I had the opportunity to shoot with a rangefinder for the first time the other day. I ran a roll of Tri-X 400 through it, as I came to grips with focusing on a rangefinder. I had access to a 35mm f/2 summicron and a Canon 50mm f/1.8 (with rounded aperture blades!!!) but I really only used the summicron. Here are a few shots that I took of the camera, I'll be developing the film soon.


----------



## timor (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice, I am sure you had a good time ! Too bad for me, I _don't want_ even to touch this stuff, I am afraid I would be hopelessly infected and this GAS is costly.  Is that red filter on the lens ?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

timor said:
			
		

> Nice, I am sure you had a good time ! Too bad for me, I don't want even to touch this stuff, I am afraid I would be hopelessly infected and this GAS is costly.  Is that red filter on the lens ?



I think it's just a UV/IR filter. I had a good time slowing down, using a handheld meter and putting much more thought into each shot.... But I have no desire to ever own a Leica under any circumstances. Unless it were a gift. Still a neat little machine, just not my thing to spend thousands of dollars on.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

You should remove or replace the UV/IR filter when shooting film.  Its only necessary on an M8 (optional on M9) which is equipped with a sensor that is abnormally sensitive to IR causing color castes especially on synthetic materials.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 24, 2012)

Leica prices for film cameras are way down, and there are lenses that you can pick up for a reasonanly price. I sold a Leica M3 in "user" condition, but professionally CLA'd for $600. Pick up a Canon 50/1.8 for $150 or so, or a Jupiter-8 for $60, LTM to M adapter- ready to use. A Canon P or Canon 7: Under $200 for a nice body. Leica lens prices are way up. I have a couple of Summicrons that were under $200. A canon 50/1.5 that was $75. Things shot up in the last 6 years.

The M3 has the best viewfinder of any RF camera that I have.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

BrianV said:


> The M3 has the best viewfinder of any RF camera that I have.



Totally agreed...  I went from an M3 to a M6 Titanium (classic).  The M6 was beautiful but its viewfinder was a step back from the my M3.  I should have passed on the M6 and went for an CLA'd M2 as a second camera.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I had access to a 35mm f/2 summicron and a Canon 50mm f/1.8 (with rounded aperture blades!!!) but I really only used the summicron.



Wait a second....

M3 doesn't have 35mm frame lines.  Did you use a cold shoe brightline finder to compose?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Wait a second....
> 
> M3 doesn't have 35mm frame lines.  Did you use a cold shoe brightline finder to compose?



Nope. I didn't. Only had it for a day. And a day was long enough to determine that I never want one. But it was still interesting.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

So you used the largest framelines to compose?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> So you used the largest framelines to compose?



Yes I did. I also used echolocation as well.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 24, 2012)

Since getting my M4 i dont like shooting digital best camera i have owned next digital i buy will be an M9


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll see when you get your photos back then...

The largest frameline you were composing with is the 50mm frameline (not a 35mm frameline).  Which means your 35mm lens will actually be capturing a larger FOV than you probably thought at the time of composition.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Since getting my M4 i dont like shooting digital best camera i have owned next digital i buy will be an M9



The best digital rangefinder that offered the best user experience for me was the Epson R-D1.  1:1 viewfinder!!   

I had to sell it but I do have seller's remorse.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 24, 2012)

Leicas are some sexy a$$ cameras!  I just dont see myself shooting any film besides medium format.  Maybe i just havent picked up the right 35mm yet.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 24, 2012)

How many megapixels does it have?  Does it have 24X zoom?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 24, 2012)

usayit said:


> The best digital rangefinder that offered the best user experience for me was the Epson R-D1.  1:1 viewfinder!!
> 
> I had to sell it but I do have seller's remorse.



I have seen some great shots on the rangefinder forum from the Epson but they still go for high prices


----------



## Mully (Dec 24, 2012)

Ebay had some nice Leicas for 400-500. I do miss film but not the hassle


----------



## bhop (Dec 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious why you'd never want one?  Is it the rangefinder focusing?  Done with film?  I understand not everyone is comfortable with, or likes rangefinder/manual focus.. Personally, I was hooked for life when I first used a rangefinder and eventually my M6.   

..again, just curious.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

gsgary said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > The best digital rangefinder that offered the best user experience for me was the Epson R-D1.  1:1 viewfinder!!
> ...



Interesting ain't it?   Such high demand for a camera that is considered a flop by Epson's measurements.   I purchased mine for $1200 USD refurbished direct from Epson Japan and sold it 2 years later for $1400 on ebay...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 24, 2012)

Mully said:


> Ebay had some nice Leicas for 400-500. I do miss film but not the hassle



What hassle ? developing film is pure fun


----------



## timor (Dec 24, 2012)

Not a Leica but not bad, I just got Olympus 35 SP. Tak sharp lens and a spot meter, even Leica doesn't have this.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> Just curious why you'd never want one?  Is it the rangefinder focusing?  Done with film?  I understand not everyone is comfortable with, or likes rangefinder/manual focus.. Personally, I was hooked for life when I first used a rangefinder and eventually my M6.
> 
> ..again, just curious.



I don't mind shooting film at all. I just don't like the size or ergonomics of a camera that small. It's also more natural for me to focus a 35mm cam with a split prism viewfinder. 

I wouldn't want to spend $1000+ on a camera that I would have very limited use for.


----------



## tevo (Dec 24, 2012)

My only desire to buy a rangefinder would be for the zone focusing and leaf shutter. However, I shoot primarily D lenses (yay for budget) that have DOF meters on them, so i can essentially zone focus on my DSLR. Sure, I don't have the leaf shutter, but that will come with my X100 that I am planning on planning to buy.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The question is what old canon film camera will be able to use all your current lens?  I have no clue because of how many times canon changed their mount.


----------



## tevo (Dec 24, 2012)

jake337 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > bhop said:
> ...




Hehehehhueahueahuehahueahuehuahueahueahuehahehaehaheha NIKON 1 CANON 0

I shoot my D lenses on my FM, my N90, AND my D7000 perfectly.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> The question is what old canon film camera will be able to use all your current lens?  I have no clue because of how many times canon changed their mount.



Any EOS camera? 1V, and Rebel 2000, just to name a few. It's not like they didn't make film cameras for EOS lenses. Jake, I know you are not that ignorant.

Or maybe you are, but I had more hope from you.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I don't mind shooting film at all. I just don't like the size or ergonomics of a camera that small. It's also more natural for me to focus a 35mm cam with a split prism viewfinder.



Certainly can understand...  I'm the first to admit that rangefinders isn't for everyone.  Its just a different way of going about with a camera... for me its fluid and now feels natural.   Tried a Canonet a while back and it sold me on to a Leica M3 with 50mm Summicron and suddenly my entire Canon system was sold to fund the M6 + lenses.  It does have limits and at times does feel like an archaic way to shoot.   



> I had a good time slowing down, using a handheld meter and putting much more thought into each shot....



exactly...



As for Canon mount, people bring it up all the time.  Do people not understand that the switch from FD to EOS mount was 25 years ago?   In all practicality, its a non-issue and the abandonment of the FD mount actually made good business sense that put Canon on top for quite a while.  It was a time when leaving the past behind was shown to be a good move from a technology standpoint.  Its the reason why Pentax M-EF failed and Minolta Maxxum was a huge success.  Besides... out-of-the-box, Not A Single DSLR I Have Tried makes a suitable platform to shoot older vintage manual lenses.... from neither Canon nor Nikon.  Really all designed just for AF lenses.


PS>  EOS 1V-HS  I had one for a short stint. OMG... get one if you have a chance and still breath film.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 24, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Certainly can understand...  I'm the first to admit that rangefinders isn't for everyone.  Its just a different way of going about with a camera... for me its fluid and now feels natural.   Tried a Canonet a while back and it sold me on to a Leica M3 with 50mm Summicron and suddenly my entire Canon system was sold to fund the M6 + lenses.  It does have limits and at times does feel like an archaic way to shoot.
> 
> exactly...
> 
> ...



No doubt, I'd really like a 1V... Drool.


----------



## compur (Dec 24, 2012)

Rangefinders have their advantages in certain situations. Such as when using dark filters like IR, dark colored filters, ND filters, etc. The filters have no effect on the viewfinder of an RF camera. 

Rangefinders are also usually quieter than SLRs for times when that is important. And, their smaller size tends to draw less attention when shooting candids and street work.

If you like to shoot hand held long exposures for motion effects the rangefinder's viewfinder is not blacked out while the shutter is open.

And, of course, when bystanders ask you "Is that a Leica?" you can smile and say "Yes, it is" as you put your Argus back in the camera bag.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 24, 2012)

usayit said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I had access to a 35mm f/2 summicron and a Canon 50mm f/1.8 (with rounded aperture blades!!!) but I really only used the summicron.
> ...



On the M3: I use the full finder frame for the 40/2 Summicron. I had a Summaron 35/2.8 with goggles for the M3, but sold it.

The 50/3.5 Cintar from the Argus C-3 is a great lens, as good as the Elmar.

I keep my Leica in a Nikon CS-9 soft pouch case. Took it to Gunston Hall this weekend, pulled out the case- Woman at the desk saw the embossed "Nikon" on the front and told me she uses a Nikon also. Pulled the camera at the case, and she said "They made yours look retro, like a Leica". first person that I've come across in a long time that can recognize a Leica, and knew what a Monochrome camera was.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 25, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not ignorant, just never researched canon because I have no use for it!  I also have no clue what lenses you own.


----------



## tevo (Jan 31, 2013)

Tyler, did you ever develop those shots from the Leica?


----------

